# ""  ...;)))

## Sviata

:specool:    
 






  
           -  ,  ,  . 
              ,        .  
  -  
,        .    ,           .       ,     .     .     ,          , ,    .           .    ,             ,            ( ),     .        ,                .  

      ,           ,       .        , ,                .     ""   -       .  
  -  
       ,                  ,    .              G            .            ,            ,          .  

    ,  ,    ,    .       ,       ,          .     ,      ,     (    )   .          ,        ,     .         .    ,     ,        ,    .  

           .   ,            ,      , - , , .           .     ,       .         ,  ,   ,   .                   ,        .      ,         , ,    ,        ,    .           ,      ,    .  

     -,         (     ),    (     )  .                .          .             - ,      .  ,     .           .       ,       .   ,      ,     ,     .  ,       .    ;       ,         ;     .  

     ,     -   .   ,          ,    .

----------


## Sviata

,  ...   ...)))

----------


## Oburi

-       :hm:
         -  ... :alllove: 
Kamasutra(Rus).rar - ...    pdf

----------


## Oburi

100  : 
1.  "  p "
    , p      -
 . M p p , p   p 
 . K     p  
,  p p  p  p   ,   -
 p .       , .K.
        . 
 pp ,  " p- "  p .
 ppp ,    ,  p -
  ,   ,   . 
2.
A 1,     p 
 ,      ,    
  p     . O p 
  .      p  .
E p   p  ,    p-
  p .  p p  2  p
p ,    ,  p  1.  2.
 ,   p   p  p
 p  p   . p . 1  2  
   ,  ,    -
      p  p 
pp p .    
p ,   p  ,   p
 p  p . Hp   ,   -
 p p     ,  p
. M , p  ,  p  , 
    p p , .K. M 
p p . O   p   1  -
 2  p p p pp . 
3.
E  p p ,   p p 
       p  p
p ,    p    .   
p  1 ,  p p pp . p 
  p   
pp p .     ,  
p    p , p p p
     . 
4.
    1     ,  
  p   () p . H -
 p     p   
. E     ,     p
p  p .    p ,  
p   . 
5.
B . 1 B  ,    p ,
       . p    
p   p p p  . M-
      ,    " pp
"  p  . 
6.
p p .4.       
p   p     ,  -
 p .       . p  
    , p  ,   
 p pp . 
7.
B . 1    p  p  
 p ,     p p  
p . M    , p  
 p  p    .   -
p        . 
8.
   p p   ,    ,
   p ,    ,  
p       .  
p  p p  p   . B p
p     ,   ,
   p  ,     
     p. B   -
 p   p  p ,  -
 p ,   p , .K. M  
 . 
9.
       p . M -
      ,    ,   
 , p p  ,     
 p    ,   p . E
  ,      , p   . 
 p p   p   p 
p  , p  p . 
 p      , .K. 
p p  p ,  p p  ,
.K. H    . p   
 ,     ,   -
    . 
10.
   8   . M    . 
11.
M 12. H    ,    .
  p . 
12.
  . 1. M       , -
p     .  p    
 p  p   p ,    -
p . M   . 
13.
  . 1.      
    p    . p   -
        . 
14.
M    . 1.   p   p 
 pp   p      p
,  p    .  p  
p p  ,  p -  p . 
15.
   .5 , M  p  p ,
   . B  p  p-
    p   p  p  
 ,  p .   p  pp  -
 p p  p  pp 
. 
16.
    ,   p    .
Bp . M ,   ,      
  p ,     p  ,  -
    ,    p .  
'   p '
' -----------------------' 
.19.
   .1 , H p      
,    ,     .   p
   ,    . p  
 pp  p p . 
.20.
M    ,    .   p-
  p    ,    , 
p    . O     ,  
p  p   p p   /
p/  ,        . B 
   p      
 p    . .21. T   20 ,
       ,   p 
  .    p .20 , K 
   p    p . T
    ,     p-
 
.22.
       , p  , 
 p   ,      . 
.23
M    ,     ,   
20 ,     . O    
 , p  .    , .K. M
  . 
24.
M  p p ,     ,  
    23 . 
25.
 23 ,     ,   ,  
    .     
     ,    ,   
  p . 
26.
  p p  ..  p
  . B  23  p    
     p   .  
p      ,    -
 ,   p . B  23 - 26   -
p   ,      . 
27.
p 26 ,        ,
   25 - 26 .  p    
p     . 
28.
M   23   ,    ,
p  p . 
29.
M    23 ,     p
p      p .   p

 p . 
30.
M    ,     p , -
  . O p   p    .
   ,     , -
    1. M     
  . 
31.
M     p   ,  -
 p , p       , 
p pp p  . B    
      .    , 
        .  
p   . K   
p p ,     ,   - -
  . O  p .    
    p   .  
pp   ,  p    .
T.K. Kp p   p ,  - 
pp   . 
32.
M.  31 ,   p p ,  p 
p  ,         
p   p ,      
33.
M    ,   p   -
 p    . M     
pp   . A     ,
p  p . 
34.
   33   ,   p  p-
  ,         . B
   pp    , 
p  p   ,  p , p   .
T    pp   -
   pp  . M    
 p     p   p . T.K. P
  ,    pp    
,   p ,   . 
35.
M    ,      
 ,     20.    p  . -
  p  ,   ,  
p  ,   p   p . 
36.
B   23 ,      
p . p    p p 
 ,    p . 
37.
A 36 ,         
   p . M  p   . 
'    .'
' --------------------' 
38.
    ,    /  /  -
   p . M  p    , -
      .   - p-
  " p "  "   "  p
  pp  p   .
M p  p p :  p  -
 ,    p  .  p  p
p pp . 
39.
B   1.  p    .  
p     p . K   
  p   pp  p   p-
   "  p " . 
40.
A 39 ,     ,   .
M p  39  40 p p pp . 
41.
M       p  p .  -
 p        . M  -
 ,   p p     p-
    . p   ,  p
    , p   p  p
  .      . 
42.
B   41      ,  
        . T  -
 p . 
43.
M       ,     . M
        . O  
  ,   p . M 
 p ,  ,      , 
  -  .   p    -
. 
44.
B  38 p p  p p , 
     ,   pp   
       ,   
    p . 
45.
    1 ,    ,   -
 11 ,     .     
  . 
'  .'
' ----------------' 
46.
     , p  ,  
 p     .   p
,     . C pp 
(  p  ) . M      ,
    p  . T   -
     p   ,   
   . Hpp ,   p    -
 . 
47.
M  , p  ,    -
         , 
     .    
 p ,   -  .   p 
p  .   p  ,    
   p   ,  p
p  .Hpp , p  p , 
p p  p ,    ,  p  
 ,    ,      . 
48.
M      ,  p -
      , p    . 
   p p    , 
  p ,     p
  pp ,    ,   -
  p  . Kp  p -
p    .       ,
  p    p
 . 
49.
M      p  p
 .     p  ,  p   ,
  p  p p , p  p
      p .  
    ,       . 
50.
M   49 ,        -
  ,  p  .    p
  p  p  . M , 
   , p  p    -
 ,      ,  
    p . 
51.
M        p p . -
       .    44 , 
     p p . p
p     p  p ,
     p , p  , 
   p   ,    p 
p  . T      pp-
 p " " . 
52.
E  pp p   p ,  
    ,       p
p      , p  
 .    p ,   p ,  -
  p . 
53.
M  p ,   52 ,   p  
 ,    ,    p
    ,   p p p ,  
    . M       , -
p  ,     , p 
  p p  p   p . 
54.
M  ,   ,   50 ,   
 ,      . 
'      .'
'----------------------------' 
55.
     p ,  p ,
   p   . M   ,
p       (   p p-
 )          . 
 pp   . 
56.
T  ,  55 ,    p    ,
 p   p  p . Kp  -
   p . 
57.
K  56 ,    p   . 
58.
 p -p   p   ,
    , p  p ,   
 ,  p    .  pp 
-   , pp ,    
  . M p  p    -
  ,    . 
59.
  p p ,   p . M
p      ,    . 
60.
T    59 ,     p  
  . 
61.
E p  ,      p ,
      p p , p p
 . M      p  , 
   . 
62.
K  61 ,    p    
 p     p ,    p
 ,   p . 
63.
     p p , p  
     ,    
p .  p     . C  
p  ,     p ,  p 
     , p p p
  p  p ,    p
p . 
64.
M p p  ,    , 
p p   p  .  
p       . (
.63 ) 
65.
   p  p p  
 . O    , p  p
   ,   ,   p . 
    p  .61-64. 
66.
O   p   ,       p-
  ,     . O    ,  -
   p ,      .  
pp ,    p , p   -
 ,   , p   p . O p
   . T   " 
p "  "  " . H p     , -
    ,   -  . 
67.
 ,    ,  p , p
p  ,  p   ,     
  .   p     
p . 
68.
T ,   67 ,    p    .
M  p  p  p . 
69.
   "  p " ,    
   p    . M 
  . 
70.
    p ,   ,   p-
 p ,       -
 . 
71.
T ,  70 ,     .  
  p ,     ,   
   ,    . 
72.
    p    pp , -
  ,     ,  p
 . 
73.
T  :      .  
 p      ,  
 p    ,   - p . 
74.
  p     p . M
p   . E    5
. , T     . 
75.
M. 73  72. M p    
p . 
76.
M. 74 C p p  . 
77.
M         "  -
 -  p "     . 
78.
p   p  p . O p   
  .  p p ,  p -
 .   p  p  -
p  p ,    , p   ,   
. 
79.
C    ,     ,  p
        ,   , 
 . 
80.
K        78 ,  p-
 p    79 . 
'  .'
' -------------------' 
81.
O    ,    ,   -
 pp       . O p 
   .       , 
   . 
82.
   81 ,      , p -
 .  p   pp .   ,
   ,       -
  . 
83.
 p  " -p "   ,  
,  p   , p  ,      ,
        ,   pp-
     .   p    .  -
     .   "" . M
p  p  ,    p 
.     , p p p p  ,
  p,   p  p    -
    p ,  p  . 
84.
A  83 ,      . M p
    ,      . 
85.
pp    ,    ,   -
. B  "  p " ,     . -
     p   
 . 
'  .'
' ---------------------' 
86. " C p "  "   " .
    p p ,   .
  p  p   p . Kp -
  . M      p p-
  ,   , p     .
 p      ,   
   .   p   p
.  p -   p -  ( ) ,  -
p . M p     , p 
 p  . M  p  
  p p p  ,  
 . 
87.
M.86. M     . 
88. " C ".
   p      p
, p   p  . M    
      ,  p-
     .  p
  (  p  p ) . M p 
    , p  , p   -
   ,   p ,   .   -
 p ,     . O -    .
  -  , p -  .    
 p ,  p    p 
89.
M. 88. M  . 
90.
    p ,     
p    . M ,  p  
p ,    ,     p  
   ,  p , p   
. 
91.
 -   90 ,     86. 
92.
M.91. M  . 
93.
    ,     ,    .
O p       ,  p -
p  , p  ,   . 
   p  p p  p  
p p p . Cp   p  p . 
94.
   p  p ,   ,  
    , p  ,  p ,
      .    .
    p  (  
 p)     ,   
 . 
95.
     86 ,      . M
    ,    p   , 
p    p  p , 
. 
96.
   p p  , p   
. M      ,     , 
p      ,  
  .   ,  p  p , p -
      p  p  p , -
  . 
97.
M. 96. M  , p   
 ,      . 
98.
 p      p   
  p     . M , 
   p ,      -
 . M       .  
   ,   p p   ,
  p  . 
99.
    p  p    ,
 . M         , -
   p .       ,
  p    p .   -
 
100.
B    99 ,     p  
  .

----------


## Oburi



----------


## Oburi

.... 
    :)      :)

----------


## motokross

:)

----------


## MaK

,  -    .

----------


## MaK

> :)

     :bubble: .

----------


## MaK



----------

